# The Goat Man of Utah



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Creepy? Nah.

http://www.newsday.com/news/nation/goat-man-spotted-in-mountains-of-northern-utah-1.3851219


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can he say "TARGET"?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe he was an Anthrocon deserter!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Dog gone it! Every time I fall asleep in the mountains, someone takes my picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, Cop and K


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Meh. I do hate rational explanations.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=21388085&s_cid=rss-148


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Meh. I do hate rational explanations.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=21388085&s_cid=rss-148


Anchors... "Ba-a-a-a-aa-a-d idea..." Tacky. He didn't look like a goat to me. Looked like a painter crawling around.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

"The 57-year-old South Carolina man turned himself in Monday." For what? Being a goat imposter? Identity theft? Just a plain weird story.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll bet that guy never met Torgo!


----------

